# How I teach discipline



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Most people nowadays think it improper to discipline Children, so I have tried other methods to control my kids when they have had one of those moments.'

Since I'm a pilot, one that I have found very effective is for me to just take the child for a flight during which I say nothing and give the child the opportunity to reflect on his or her behavior.

I don't know whether it's the steady vibration from the engines, or just the time away from any distractions such as TV, video games, computer, iPod, etc.
Either way, my kids usually calm down and stop misbehaving after our flight together. I believe that eye to eye contact during these sessions is an important element in achieving the desired results.

I've attached a photo of one of my sessions with my son, in case you would like to use the technique.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I hope that child doesn't fall off, it could easily get sucked into the engine and damage the rotor blades.


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice one Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Go on......switch the windscreen wipers on!......you know you want to! :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I love children - in fact I could eat a whole one.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

rayc said:


> I love children - in fact I could eat a whole one.


I do hope you have de-nappied it, else it could add a certain 'je ne s'ais quoi' to the finished dish.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Can your aircraft reverse?..........Quickly?


----------

